# convertidor hdd 2'5 a 3'5



## divadsam (Dic 5, 2007)

Buenas noches.

soy un usuario nuevo y espero poner la pregunta correctamente.

os cuento. Hace un mes y medio mi portatil se murió (literalmente) y tengo el disco duro del mismo lleno de fotografias y trabajos que desearia recuperar. 

urgando por internet he encontrado un convertidor de 2'5 a 3'5, cosa que me facilitaria el traspaso de información utilizando el pc de sobremesa.

así que, utilizando los conocimientos que tengo sobre el tema (no muchos pero suficientes) desearia hacer el convertidor yo mismo. El problema es que no encuentro el esquema para poder crear la placa.

si alguien me puede ayudar le estaré eternamente agradecido porque me abrá salvado la vida.

en el caso de que huviera otro metodo estaré encantado de recibirlo.

Muchisimas gracias.

Att. David Mas


----------



## MasCalambres (Dic 5, 2007)

Hola 

Yo creo que te saldrá mas rentable el compararte el adaptador, ya que su precio es asequible (9 a  10 Euros) y no  te la juegas a una sola carta, el que te salga bien o mal, y jodas placa base y disco.

Yo intente hacer una cosa similar y jodí una placa base Gigabyte nuevecita, total por cotillear en un disco duro  ajeno, sin mala intención, solo para ver si lo que habia.

De todas maneras es solo una opinión, y seguramente con un buen esquema se pueda llevar la cosa para adelante.

Te dejo el link donde lo puedes comprar a un buen precio.

http://cgi.ebay.es/CONVERTIDOR-DE-D...ryZ41993QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Salu2


----------



## oacrtheshadowman (Ene 27, 2008)

Si no tienes el esquema te recomiendo lo mismo q MasCalambres, la arquitectura IDE 3.5 es similar a la IDE 2.5, pero la 2.5 tiene 44 pines, y la IDE lleva 40, si haces una mala conexión, por ejemplo la electrica q alimenta el disco, podria ocasionar un daño irreparable en la (s) tarjeta(s) del (los ) disco (s) o la motherboard, es recomendable q compres el adaptador y te evitas un fuerte dolor de cabeza


----------



## divadsam (Ene 27, 2008)

muchas gracias por vuestros consejos pero al final he decidido gastarme un dinerillo y ahorrarme posibles problemas.

Si a alguien le interesa el aparatejo se llama S-ATA&IDE USB 2.0


----------

